# Contador de Persona con CNY70



## duke1226 (Ago 8, 2012)

Vuelvo con un proyecto electronico muy "practico" y que lastimosamente en internet siempre nos entregan un prototipo bastante viejo y caro.

http://www.yoreparo.com/foros/diseno_electronico/cual-es-este-circuito-integrado-t387696.html


Que fanatico de la electronica no ha deseado contar a través de un sensor todo lo que quiera y como siempre buscamos en google y nos aparece esta pagina, al ver esto nos sorprendemos ya que se observan 3 displays, dos integrados y una compuerta, para muchos el hecho de ver ese simbolito raro (compuerta) les parece "imposible" y optan por hacerse un contador con un 555, 7490 y 7447 y Listoo!!!!. (lo digo por experiencia propia)


Bueno dejemonos de historias bobas y a lo que vamos:

MATERIALES:

-Protoboard
-LM358
-CNY70
-7490
-7447
-555
-8 res de 220ohm (rojo,rojo,cafe,dorado)
-1 res de 10k (cafe,negro,zapote,dorado)
-Led
-Pot de 10k
-Cable UTP 
-Display Anodo Comun

Bueno este post lo vamos a dividir en 3 etapas fundamentales:

1ra Sensado
2da Anti-Rebotes
3ra Conteo


------------->PRIMERA ETAPA SENSADO CON CNY70 <-------------

El sensor que vamos a usar es el cny70, economico y de buen desempeño.
Hay muchas formas de conectarlo, pero personalmente vamos a usar la mas comun y la basica  


http://k43.kn3.net/A3FF7EF91.jpg 

Para los que no sepan el diodo que lleva las 2 flechitas es el EMISOR osea en aspecto fisico el led de color entre azul y negro, el led de color transparente es el RECEPTOR.


http://k36.kn3.net/AAEC17A25.jpg

En la anterior imagen pueden ver claramente como se conecta cada componente, para conectar el cny70 por lo general es mejor soldarle cables, ya que en la protoborad no cabe.

Para conectar el cny70 se coloca asi, el emisor a la izquierda y el receptor a la derecha | x o |, y los cables se conectan asi: En los puntos azules el emisor y en los zapotes el receptor
(RECORDAR emisor Izq receptor Der) 


Posibles problemas: Pasas la mano por el sensor y no prende el led (Mover el Pot hasta conseguirlo)
Observas el cny70 con una camara y no vez que prende (rectifica la soldadura de los cables muevelos hasta que consigas esto).

------------->SEGUNDA ETAPA ANTI REBOTES <-------------

Este fue un verdadero problema para mi, ya que yo solo hacia la amplificacion del cny70 y la salida la mandaba al CLK del 7490 y supuestamente cada vez que pasara la mano por el sensor deberia contar, pero no fue asi porque la salida del OA no era un 0 constante sino una serie de señales aproximadas, entonces me puse a preguntar y a preguntar hasta que en un foro un moderador me dio la solucion: USAR UN MONOESTABLE

Y ahi de una la coji, para los que no saben que es un monoestable, no es mas que un 555 conectado con 2 resistencias y un Condensador el cual se usa habitualmente para generar "pulsos" y poner a contar o hacer distintos procesos que requieran un CLK duty duty casi perfecto.

http://k37.kn3.net/40B290942.jpg

Ahi esta el esquematico algo muy sencillo, el condensador es de la eleccion de cada uno ya que si se desea contar algo que es muy frecuente o muy rapido (contar caidas continuas) se debe usar un condensador pequeño de por ahi unos 220uf pero si va a contar algo no muy rapido ni muy exigente se puede usar perfectamente uno de 1000uf que es el que yo implemente en este circuito

http://k42.kn3.net/CA971E498.jpg

Muchos se preguntaran porque el RESET lo conecte a Vcc y no directamente a pin 8, esto es porque conectar el RESET (pin4) a 8 es lo mismo que conectarlo a Vcc. Aclaro en mi protoboard Vcc es la Linea de ARRIBA y Gnd la linea de abajo


------------->TERCERA ETAPA CONTADOR <-------------

sta es la etapa mas "cansona" porque son muchos cables los que hay que conectar y sobre todo la conexion del Display al 7447 es un poco dificil debido al poco espacio de la protoboard, pero bueno cada uno se las ingeniara para hacerlo bien.

El esquematico es conocido por la gran mayoria no tiene ninguna modificacion alguna, solo que la fuente del CLK es un sensor pero bueno empezemos.

http://k35.kn3.net/2474648A2.jpg

Recuerden que el Proteus NO muestra los pines de alimentacion de los Integrados, pero obviamente se tienen que conectar y son:

7490: Pin 5 VCC y Pin 10 GND 
7447: Pin 8 GND y Pin 16 VCC

Ojo la conexion del 7447 al Display esta en orden alfabetico, iniciando el pin 13 del 7447 a la A y finalizando el pin 14 en la G  . Es bueno que protejan el display conectado dos resistencias de 220ohm a VCC. (En internet hay muchas paginas de conexion de Display de 7 segmentos).

http://k41.kn3.net/9E168523E.jpg

Y bueno para finalizar una foto del proyecto 

http://k35.kn3.net/D36CA06D2.jpg

Ojo muchachos si el display NO inicia en cero es porque hay un mal contacto o seguramente sus integrados ya estan algo atrofiados 



Espero les guste y ps nada que se lo gozen. Proximamente voy a subir un post de como controlar un motor BIPOLAR 

Si tengo errores o me falta algo me lo hacen saber GRACIAS


----------

